# The Avant goes in for bodywork and paint nxt week - Color recommendations???



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*The WIDE B5 Avant build thread*

I've sorted through countless internet pages trying to decide and I think i have a good idea of what I want but, lets hear/see some of your favs - pics please if ya have em' Thanks 

The color has since been chosen... Burple! 








Here's the color on a car - sometimes it looks kinda purple, sometimes it looks blue or dark blue. 
















Feel free to check it out anyhow as its now turned into more of a build thread. 

Here's the car the day we started the project: 








*Modifications*: 
-Shaved roof mount antenna 
-Shaved washer nozzles 
-Deleted upper and lower door moldings 
-Converted rear license plate to U.S. width 
-Molded front and rear two piece bumpers into one piece 
-Widened front and rear fenders 
-Insulated with sound deadener 
-Custom rockers 
-Custom fender vents 
-15mm H&R spacers 
-H&R Coil overs


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

Rootbeer


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That gorgeous dark grey metallic that someone else did recently :thumbup:


----------



## br0keit (Feb 25, 2010)

santorin and get rear ended and sell me your hood and bumper.... 



..srsly tho I saw a like burnt orange that looked sweet. When I say sweet I mean the color not the two tone that he did. get it all 1 color: 

pic I found on another thread (from 2006 not linking thread so some tard can resurrect it)


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

ibis white


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

World Rally blue. :thumbup:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Anything pearl.:thumbup:


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Sable Mica Brown, one of the best OEM Audi colors ever in my opinion. 










What color is the interior?


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

Aviator Grey


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

1.8Tquattro said:


> Aviator Grey


 That is another one of my favorite Audi colors.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My only recommendation would be to get all the body work you might want done while it's there. You don't want to have it painted and then get to thinking 3 months later, "damn, wish I would have done that..."

:beer:


----------



## timor.d. (Mar 31, 2007)

daytona grey lz7s if i remember right 
painted my sedan, for me it was daytona grey/santorin blue, i also had the full vw/audi color catalouge check out my first few posts (loads of photos) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5323799-daytona-grey-b5 

here is a good photo 








and another compared to black in sunlight and shade 









please updateopcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Sable Mica Brown, one of the best OEM Audi colors ever in my opinion.
> 
> [Picture]
> 
> What color is the interior?


 That's the color of my Avant but I wasn't going to recommend that exact same color since I like not seeing it around  hence my suggestion of Rootbeer. Porsche Macadamia brown is pretty close to what I would want.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback - Love the colors! Too many to choose from!! DECISIONS, DECISIONS...


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Jason4 said:


> That's the color of my Avant but I wasn't going to recommend that exact same color since I like not seeing it around  hence my suggestion of Rootbeer. Porsche Macadamia brown is pretty close to what I would want.


 Love that OEM color too!!! VW & Porsche seem to bringing back the brown. That was the #1 reason why I bought my A4, just b/c it was that color and how rare it is. 



> Thanks for all the feedback - Love the colors! Too many to choose from!! DECISIONS, DECISIONS...


 I think before you decide a color, just reemember not to go too crazy or outrageous. If you ever plan to sell the car down the road, you'd probably have a hard time selling it if it was a neon green!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NEON GREEN - *Removed from list


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, body work began today and twelve hours later my B5 is wider than an RS4 With my fenders flared now it looks like she can come down at least another inch in front and 1.5 or more in the rear. I'm very happy with the way its all looking at this point (my body body man is a magician). Eggshell white seems to be the color of choice at this point but..... we will see Kinda diggin hot rod flats blue too -


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds like your making some progress! Any pictures yet????


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's see some pics of the progress


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Hehe - IDK how to post them... School me


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Photobucket.com. Make an account and upload your photos. Copy and paste the BB code into your post :beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjw7Ujvm

Here are some pics of the progress -


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Posted!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

europa


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

daytona grey or sable mica brown:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

If you guys haven't already seen this its quite inspiring -
http://www.thesteppedout.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=5


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

daytona grey ofcourse  and btw can you pm me with the exact process of moulding the front and rear bumpers with the valence? I really want to do that and have never done bodywork before ...thx man!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I was only following his instruction but he had me rough up the face of each piece (upper and lower) approx. 2 inches from the seam with a angled grinder (36 grit disc) - then i roughed up the mating seam of each piece to give the glue something to adhere to - next we snapped the two pieces together and filled the seam with evercoat maximum two part bumper repair and 3M 5601 adhesion promoter - after that dries you can blend the seam with bondo to merge the two pieces smooth. After a few coats and lots of sanding they are nearly ready to be primed - cant wait!  Hope this helps-

*Correction: Evercoat metal glaze - NOT Bondo:laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks man!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Got the bumpers and right rear fender shot with the first coat of primer! Also found out we are hosting a vw/audi club car show on October 15th so the pressure is on


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good so far :thumbup:

But defintiely not wider than an RS4


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

battleship grey, dolphin grey:thumbup:


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*14 hours of work and we are making progress*

We worked a 14 hour Saturday knocking stuff out - check out the progress here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flatplanet/sets/72157627600875246/

More to be completed tonight - Glass was pulled this afternoon - 

Maybe we will start on the custom skirts?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*Here it is months (hundreds of hours) later...*










Considering Galactic Grey with a gloss black roof


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Porsche gt2 rs Orange.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Oem pelican blue


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

World rally blue.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Nimbus grey and aviator grey are both great colors. I also like the idea of any of the newer audi/porsche browns. Ipanema brown and macademia are both sick


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

black + pearl

Such as with the Eagle jag e-type speedster:










(terrible picture, but you'll understand what I meant)

Black from most angles, but then there is a pleasant surprise. Don't use that colour exactly, but with all the lines and shapes on your widebody it'll really set it off with the pearl in there.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

looking forward to the completion of this. I love the molded A4 bumpers.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, me too! Shooting for about 3-4 weeks


----------



## NHb5Avantturbo (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job shaving the lower molding from the door. I did that to mine too. Jelly of the widebody, sick dude

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

The right side is getting close to 2nd prime - You can get a better look at the width from this angle.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

rs4 side skirts?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

doubleu8 said:


> rs4 side skirts?


 All custom.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> All custom.


 
Any side shots? 

Are they fiberglass?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

doubleu8 said:


> Any side shots?
> 
> Are they fiberglass?


 Here is a side shot from Saturday. 
The rockers are made from steel - we bent them on a metal break.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Here is a side shot from Saturday.
> The rockers are made from steel - we bent them on a metal break.


 :thumbup: 

Have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL - I have about ten times... and change it frequently. I'm pretty sure it will be a darker grey like Galactic grey (Scion) or Cyber grey metallic (GM). The roof will be gloss black.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That vent on the lower back of the fender is money. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

love the metal work. Much more professional than glass.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> love the metal work. Much more professional than glass.


 Thanks, it's consumed a ton of our time but it will be worth it in the end. I'm pretty stoked that all the metal fab is finally complete... now on to countless hours of block sanding:facepalm:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> That vent on the lower back of the fender is money. :thumbup:


 Thanks Coopax3 - I was reluctant to add it but my buddy convinced me it would turn out sweet... He was right IMO


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Right side - Edited.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol edited. Edit the body work instead


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> lol edited. Edit the body work instead


 LOL - That's the best i can do from work Real work resumes at 6:00pm sharp


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> LOL - That's the best i can do from work Real work resumes at 6:00pm sharp


 hey where are you in Indiana?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Near South Bend -


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Near South Bend -


 Cool. Wasn't looking for specifics, it's just that I host meets throughout the year. The more Audi's the better


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

No worries. When its all done (if there is such a thing) I'd be interested in a roadtrip


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> No worries. When its all done (if there is such a thing) I'd be interested in a roadtrip


 Yes! Widebody avant might just blow my car out of the water. Soooooo, now you can't come lol


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

We worked for a few hours tonight fine tuning for the upcoming 2nd prime - Mostly focused on the rockers and arches. Heres a shot of the right side showing the width and shape of the fenders. I'm really happy with the way everything is coming together


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This looks great!!! 

What I would do is Cactus green only a little darker and a little flakier.. mmm mm good. 

Or Mica Brown or the united metallic grey someone else suggested. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Good luck I hope you like your decision!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

so sick


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sable Mica Brown, one of the best OEM Audi colors ever in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, just saw this... interior is a light grey.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

I would say go Daytona gray! all the way


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

this has been the longest week ever, what colour is it!!!?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL:laugh: You're telling me!!! It's still primer grey for the moment - hopefully we will get get a lot done tonight... I hope. I'll keep everyone posted as soon as i commit to a color


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just don't do doodoo brown. Please.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just don't do doodoo brown. Please.


 LMAO - I promise:laugh:


----------



## mk2painter (Jan 24, 2012)

If any of you guys have questions or see something that looks out of place let us know. I vote GREEN


----------



## WOB24v (Jun 17, 2003)

english racing green?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

After a few hours of sanding we got the right side pretty much ready for the second prime. A few more hours on the left and its back to the paint booth. Next weekend we plan to do some suspension work - I have a seized right lower camber bolt (causing that attractive positive camber look) :facepalm: Once thats fixed she's coming down about 2-2.5" to eliminate the "off road" look it currently has. I cant wait to see how much better it looks lowered!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

sup with that fender vent, taking things from nthusiastt's build?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

rickyb5r said:


> sup with that fender vent, taking things from nthusiastt's build?











^If this is his wicked machine, yes I borrowed the idea. *Credit to Nthusiast on that one.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Some pics from tonights progress... Getting amped up


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That ass :heart:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That ass :heart:


 ] 
He speaks the troof! 

Shaved rear hatch is also money :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Today I pulled the coil overs out to free them up - they were totally seized thanks to many Indiana/Michigan winters. The fronts went fine but the perches for the rear are rusted out bad . Here is a pic with the front lowered about where I want to keep it - hunting down rear perches begins now. Maybe I'll keep this sweet raked look... 









Here's what's left of my right rear spring perch.


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Here's what's left of my right rear spring perch.


 Wow, worse than mine! 

I was able to save mine by cutting off the backing plate (so only the outer U shape was left), grinding it all down and welding a new sheet metal back on it. Ground the welds, and hit it all with rubberized rocker guard to seal it all up before putting it back in. 

Your's might be a little far gone for that.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Angrypanda said:


> Wow, worse than mine!
> 
> I was able to save mine by cutting off the backing plate (so only the outer U shape was left), grinding it all down and welding a new sheet metal back on it. Ground the welds, and hit it all with rubberized rocker guard to seal it all up before putting it back in.
> 
> Your's might be a little far gone for that.


 Yea, they're hit - New ones are like $200-300.. I'll see what my cost is on Monday through the shop. 
*Unless someone has a known good source or a used set in good shape... Maybe?:beer:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like you're in luck my friend, I've got that side for sale :thumbup: Shoot me a pm if you're interested!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

meloman said:


> Looks like you're in luck my friend, I've got that side for sale :thumbup: Shoot me a pm if you're interested!


PM Sent - Thanks


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Can I have your old ones?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can I have your old ones?


LOL - Seriously? They are like swiss cheese! Tell ya what... come block sand awhile and they're yours


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> LOL - Seriously? They are like swiss cheese! Tell ya what... come block sand awhile and they're yours


fuh.... I need them for an idea I have, block sanding has always looked like a bitch lol. tempting though


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> fuh.... I need them for an idea I have, block sanding has always looked like a bitch lol. tempting though


LOL - If i have to bite the bullet and get new ones, consider them yours.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing a b5 in lime green. Just my wild suggestion :beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

how do i remove the black trim above the doors? thanks


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> how do i remove the black trim above the doors? thanks


The rain channel that runs above the pillars is riveted on - you gotta drill out the rivets. I've not removed mine yet but I've seen the rivets.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

hmm i didnt see any rivets screws or anything, thought it was maybe glued down. ill have to look again thanks!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Diggin' the bucket BTW:beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Diggin' the bucket BTW:beer:


thanks :laugh: its the only way to roll :thumbup: check out my thread for more pics


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> LOL - If i have to bite the bullet and get new ones, consider them yours.


Sweeeet :beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a b5 in lime green. Just my wild suggestion :beer:


Man I love that color but I'm not sure I could handle it long term... I swear picking a color is nearly impossible for me


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Man I love that color but I'm not sure I could handle it long term... I swear picking a color is nearly impossible for me


I think it would look badass with a set of ecodes


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Tonight we started to begin to save the rear spring perches - I couldn't justify $300.00 each for those things.
We started with this:








I ground out all the deteriorated/rusted metal and taped off where to cut a line:








Got it to this point:








Then we cut out a piece of steel to spot weld back in place:








We will back in the shop on Thursday night to weld them in place - Then I can see what the stance will look like after lowering the coilovers

Thanks for the tip Angrypanda!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Damn.


Sorry Bro


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Sorry Bro


haha its ok. I was going to cut it up anyways. I'll find a pair in a junkyard


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Well tonight we saved the rear perches and I'm stoked with the results. Saved me $600.00!
We welded the new metal onto the backs of the perches. *Keep in mind I recently learned to weld so try to not be too critical -








Then I ground down all the welds and removed as much rust as I could get to.








Then we sprayed them with rubberized undercoating and ta-da - New again (kinda)








Then a good friend stopped by the shop to see the car and he came bearing gifts








The perfect end to a productive night:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

rubberized undercoating?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> rubberized undercoating?
> 
> Previous owner of my car did a bunch of that to the underside. Removing any kind of torx or allen headed bolt the normal way with that stuff over it is next to impossible...


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> rubberized undercoating?


You spray it on exposed metal as a rust inhibitor. I don't want these things rusting out again any time soon.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Previous owner of my car did a bunch of that to the underside. Removing any kind of torx or allen headed bolt the normal way with that stuff over it is next to impossible...


Sounds like they sprayed it on top of the inner fender liner:thumbdown:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Never got your pm. Glad to see you got it worked out though!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Man I'm sorry - I tried to send it and obviously did it all wrong Im stoked that I was able to save them tho!!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Sounds like they sprayed it on top of the inner fender liner:thumbdown:


Sure did. And right around the front jack points. Those back 2 bolts that hold the fender on..yeah those got cut off / :facepalm:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Rear perches back in and coils adjusted
















I've got the front set to 24" and I measured the rear at 25.5" - I'm sure they will settle a bit once I get it back on the road. No more fugly wheel gap!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Oh, and you'll all be happy to know I've finally picked a color...








Burple:beer: It should show off all the curves really well - Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thats going to be awesome, good choice.:thumbup:


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent choice on the color. Gonna be wallpaper material. What plans have you for the interior and engine, or did I miss that... 6 speed, BAT 2.1L?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

jmullen324 said:


> Thats going to be awesome, good choice.:thumbup:


 Thanks man, it only took me 6 months for me to choose



turboSlap said:


> Excellent choice on the color. Gonna be wallpaper material. What plans have you for the interior and engine, or did I miss that... 6 speed, BAT 2.1L?


Thank you - As for the interior I plan to customize it quite a bit but I've not really made any decisions yet. As for the powerplant lets just say that as soon as the body is finished we will be caging it We are still taking measurements and in the "planning stage" for the engine/driveline. We are shooting for no less than 400 wheel HP and retaining the quattro system. Stay tuned:beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

More fine tuning of the suspension and ride height tonight.
















We hot lapped it around the parking lot before and after the adjustments and we definitely eliminated most of the scrubbing We also measures the overall height of the car after the adjustments and it's 4'4" from the ground to the highest part of the roof. It's awesome to see everything coming together after all the work we've put in. More to come on Friday night:beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So awesome. I want to see this thing painted and put back together :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Todays progress:
Installed Dynamat today -
















Toby chillin' in my car








2nd prime tomorrow - Stay tuned opcorn:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Is that name brand dynamat? Or what did u use? I'm looking to my entire car while it looks like urs Haha under the carpet all doors trunk and headliner. How much did u use?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

We used a brand called Be-quiet. We used about two rolls (100 sq. Feet) and did the entire car while its apart. We are putting V-comp over the top once its all painted. It should make a world of difference for road noise once I get it all back together.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Where did you source all the rubber and plastic trim for around the glass and roughly how much did it cost? I need to replace some, if not all, on my car. 

Thank you!


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

2slowT said:


> Where did you source all the rubber and plastic trim for around the glass and roughly how much did it cost? I need to replace some, if not all, on my car.
> 
> Thank you!


I'll need it all too after paint. Not sure where to gt it either


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't wait!! If you manage to get it together by march 18th, I think you should road trip 

Stretch Your Legs 6


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

The rubber trim will be cheapest through your local glass company. I work for an independent dealer so I got my stuff on a deal too:beer:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Man we are really trying to get it finished. Worked on it both Saturday and today full days. Tonight we nearly got it all primed minus the hood and roof. Heres a few pics.
























































A lot of pics I know but it was a big weekend Once the hood and roof are shot again we will go back and make sure all the lines are perfect then we will final prime and color (CANT WAIT!!) I'll keep the pics and progress posted up for those following the build. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Then a good friend stopped by the shop to see the car and he came bearing gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait to see this painted up in that color,whos doing your paintwork and where abouts in indiana are you???

:laugh: cool to see not everyone goes for the german brews....but you drink murphys over guinness?? ever tried smithwicks???


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

turboSlap said:


> i cant wait to see this painted up in that color,whos doing your paintwork and where abouts in indiana are you???
> 
> :laugh: cool to see not everyone goes for the german brews....but you drink murphys over guinness?? ever tried smithwicks???


 Thanks The body and paint is being done by Sam Mcclead of SMC-CUSTOMS.COM. Believe it or not I turned the car over to him originally so simply have the rust and dents fixed and Sam convinced me otherwise as you can see. We live in the South Bend area but the project is taking place in the Metropolis of Osceola. As for the beer... I do like both Guinness and Murphys but I've been on a micro brew kick lately. Smithwicks is also good but I prefer darker more robust flavor:beer:








IF you can find this nxt season... Buy it, its amazing:thumbup:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope you guys aren't sick of the pics and updates yet - But heres yet another...
Tonight we started blocking out the 2nd prime - Blocked out the roof, hood, rockers and front fenders. The sanding is now going fairly quickly and we are building momentum :thumbup: Hopefully we will see some Burple paint on it real soon!! Heres som pics at the end of the night - 
























:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Ugh plz hurry Haha i have to look at my b5 stripped everyday I wanna see urs painted already lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey how hard is it to remove and reinstall the trim at the top of the door outer shell, which on 2.8s is chrome? I have one that has chrome, and I need to swap it to black trim.

Hope you understand what part I am talking about.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Ugh plz hurry Haha i have to look at my b5 stripped everyday I wanna see urs painted already lol


 Soon man, soon - We are bustin' our butts to get it wrapped up. I think its been ongoing for around 6 months - I cant tell ya how many man hours we have invested:screwy:



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hey how hard is it to remove and reinstall the trim at the top of the door outer shell, which on 2.8s is chrome? I have one that has chrome, and I need to swap it to black trim.
> 
> Hope you understand what part I am talking about.


I think I know which one - This? It runs up the A-pillar and across the bottom edge of the roof line them back down the back pillar.








If this is it as you can see I have not removed mine but its riveted on - most of the rivets appear to be hidden under a rubber strip that slides back and forth in the channel. Or, you may be talking about the rubber strip that is between the top of the door and the glass - if this is the piece it comes off only after taking the inner door lining off, regulator assembly and then its held in place with plastic retaining clips (like 5 per door). If you take this off the clips are nearly certain to break so have new ones on hand :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

chrome strip at the top in this picture.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea, that is the trim with the plastic rivets that will probably break. There is a little plastic circle in the center of the clip that you can push through with a punch then you can just pull the molding off.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Can't wait to see this thing all painted... Love the arches and that color, almost like a santorin on steroids :thumbup: 

Great work!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

LOVE the fender work. Wish i could find someone around here with the skills to do that.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

drumonay said:


> Can't wait to see this thing all painted... Love the arches and that color, almost like a santorin on steroids :thumbup:Great work!


Thank you - I can't wait to see it all painted either! We will be a few hours closer after tonight!




vwsparky said:


> LOVE the fender work. Wish i could find someone around here with the skills to do that.


Thanks for the compliment :thumbup: Sam said you could have the car shipped here to Indiana for around $500.00 and he will make some magic happen:laugh::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Yea, that is the trim with the plastic rivets that will probably break. There is a little plastic circle in the center of the clip that you can push through with a punch then you can just pull the molding off.


Cool. I'm just worried that once I get the trim off, I won't be able to reinstall the trim.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Cool. I'm just worried that once I get the trim off, I won't be able to reinstall the trim.


It will go back on - just have new clips on hand:thumbup:


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

:thumbup: Similar to the build I'm working on now.

Is that a stock rear bumper or rs4? If stock, how did you pull it out so far and retain the lip?

Thanks...


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

gunch said:


> :thumbup: Similar to the build I'm working on now.
> 
> Is that a stock rear bumper or rs4? If stock, how did you pull it out so far and retain the lip?
> 
> Thanks...


Is your build up on Fourtitude? I'd like to see it My rear bumper is stock - all I can say is my body guy (Sam) is an effing magician - He has modified stuff on my car on nearly every panel and the results have been WAY better than I ever expected. I'll see if I can get him to post up the procedure for the modification for ya.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you guys think about a tagged roof with the burple paint? We have been tossing this idea around for awhile now and I think it would be BA -








Maybe something like this with complimentary colors:beer:
feedback? Original color was deep, deep black (gloss). 

*This idea was generated after 2.5 32oz. Fat tires...

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*This idea was generated after 2.5 32oz. Fat tires...

Oyyyyye, love me some Coloradan Fat tire! :beer:

Anyways..Yes. Dooo it!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i say dont do it.


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

I always wanted to do a tagged headliner. Keep the outside clean:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys - I thought I'd share my buddy Bryce's response when I asked his opinion - He's a fellow B5er with a pristine S4 - heres his response

" I am torn. Blurple looks like a sweet classy euro-style color..whereas the roof looks like it would be paired with a flat gray, black, or tan body color. but, that could be the very reason that would make it so much more unique/exciting. Instead of wearing a dress shirt with khaki pants (as would be expected) It's instead like dress shoes with sharp pinstripe, fortune 100 CEO-level suit pants, matched with a sweet Hawaiian beach shirt.

Just thought I'd share that with you guys - I found it funny as hell
Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Still blocking out the second prime tonight. Pretty much ready for final prime from the front to the rear quarters. Did some work on the hatch too. We should have some paint on it within four weeks! Heres a few pics from tonight








Toby cleaned up the jambs -
















Prepped the bottom half of the doors.
We are hoping to final prime this weekend!!! Amped!:beer:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Info on widebody? All custom? How'd you blend rear doors into widebody rear quarters?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the shaved rails and wide body


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Info on widebody? All custom? How'd you blend rear doors into widebody rear quarters?


It's all custom. We cut the existing metal out and reshaped it and welded back in place. It was a crazy process and scared the crap out of me but Sam convinced me it would all end well - I have since learned to trust him
Here's the initial pull using a stud welder and slide hammer.








This is not for the squeemish - 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And... welded back together - well, kinda.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have a thread with your whole project? How'd u do the rear door looks like u cut that and did the same. Pics of the inside of the door cut? I'm contemplating going wodebody since I'm painting anyway


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Do you have a thread with your whole project? How'd u do the rear door looks like u cut that and did the same. Pics of the inside of the door cut? I'm contemplating going wodebody since I'm painting anyway


Err... This is my build thread:wave:. We did cut both the rear fender and the door the same and welded in new metal as needed to widen it. I can't tell you how many tens of hours we had into welding on just the rear doors and quarters. I don't believe I have any pics of the welds on the inside of the rear doors but I'll look. It looked like a hot mess back there when everything was being cut and welded - I must admit I was worried while it was all going down:facepalm:. However, Sam really knows his stuff and like I've said its turned out better than I have ever imagined. If you would like more info on the process I can have Sam post something up for ya.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Err... This is my build thread:wave:. We did cut both the rear fender and the door the same and welded in new metal as needed to widen it. I can't tell you how many tens of hours we had into welding on just the rear doors and quarters. I don't believe I have any pics of the welds on the inside of the rear doors but I'll look. It looked like a hot mess back there when everything was being cut and welded - I must admit I was worried while it was all going down:facepalm:. However, Sam really knows his stuff and like I've said its turned out better than I have ever imagined. If you would like more info on the process I can have Sam post something up for ya.


Would love more info and pics of the process of both front and rear if you don't mind. I know I can handle the fronts but the rears scare me. Also pics and info on bumper work if you can. How did u pull bumpers to match? And what did you use to mold the valance to the bumper. The more pics the better lol pm me if you'd like.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Would love more info and pics of the process of both front and rear if you don't mind. I know I can handle the fronts but the rears scare me. Also pics and info on bumper work if you can. How did u pull bumpers to match? And what did you use to mold the valance to the bumper. The more pics the better lol pm me if you'd like.


if you are going widebody won't it just make everything easier to just get rs4 front fenders?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> if you are going widebody won't it just make everything easier to just get rs4 front fenders?


Would it be easier? Yes. would it be more expensive? Yes. would it be unique? No. Haha just tossing the idea around and I'm always down to learn. :thumbup: I mean with everything I'm going through I may as well go widebody right?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> if you are going widebody won't it just make everything easier to just get rs4 front fenders?


If you have really deep pockets you could take this approach:screwy:
http://www.oemplus.com/body-conversion-rs4-complete-p-511.html


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> If you have really deep pockets you could take this approach:screwy:
> http://www.oemplus.com/body-conversion-rs4-complete-p-511.html


You can buy a complete RS4 for less than that :screwy:


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> You can buy a complete RS4 for less than that :screwy:



not on this side of the pond.

Personal preference... I don't like the headliner idea. 
That car needs a peanut butter and black interior. 
The paint is very euro and I would finish that look inside. 

No matter how you proceed, it's going to be a sharp car.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

doubleu8 said:


> not on this side of the pond.


1, buy complete RS4
2, have someone strip it & sell what you don't need
3, Ship the shell minus ID to the States, still for less than that ridiculous kit
4, ???
5, Profit



Anyway, I still agree its not as satisfying as doing it the old-skool way.



doubleu8 said:


> Personal preference... I don't like the headliner idea.
> That car needs a peanut butter and black interior.
> The paint is very euro and I would finish that look inside.


I agree :thumbup: That colour combo would be great.


----------



## mk2painter (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea that is good on paper. But he will have time and very little cash invested in a rs4 look. Get me in touch with someone who will strip the car, ship the parts and me see profit please. I am starting mine in the next year or two. 

I probably could do this build again for less than the rs4 kit for a paying customer. Any color any width any hood. I can fab and really enjoy doing this type of old school work. Plus it is your own.

As far as process I really go with the way I feel that day. For the bumper we ground with 36grit rol-loc disc on top and bottom of seam then laid a two part plastic repair from 3m with patches on the back side for reinforcement. then used evercoat metalglaze for plastic to smooth the seam.

The rocker we bent on a metal break the length we needed then cut a line in the 90 degree bend then welded the seam back together. spot welded them on put caps front and rear those took a while welding a 6 foot seam with out warping the metal is fun.

For the front we stretched them that is all then added metal to the back of the fender because the door gap pulled. 

for the quarters I just cut no measure just cut until they looked right 

as far as the widening the bumpers we just stretched them by spacing the brackets a little the front will just follow the pull on the fenders.

the doors we didn't change the jamb we just cut the metal out welded on flare then boxed the back of the door.

The hatch was simply just moving the two ends together to fit our U.S. plates that is it oh besides shaving the antenna and the hood squirts moldings ect.

Hope this helps.

sam


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

mk2painter said:


> Yea that is good on paper. But he will have time and very little cash invested in a rs4 look. Get me in touch with someone who will strip the car, ship the parts and me see profit please. I am starting mine in the next year or two.
> 
> I probably could do this build again for less than the rs4 kit for a paying customer. Any color any width any hood. I can fab and really enjoy doing this type of old school work. Plus it is your own.
> 
> ...


you sir, are a genious at what you do. im thinking its worth a shot to at least try the front fenders first. if i can pull it off i hope ill have the balls to attempot the rears. i may be in touch for advice if you dont mind. any more pics of the process would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Look Ma, no doors!









Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Are your fenders molded into the skirts?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Are your fenders molded into the skirts?


Yes sir.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Idk about that. I mean it looks super clean, but I feel like a fender should be easily removable.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hmmm. Idk about that. I mean it looks super clean, but I feel like a fender should be easily removable.


Fender schmender... Sam has informed specifically of my demise in the unfortunate event of a collision.... Lets just say I know a good body man if it does happen

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Color? or still undecided. 

sepang brown...


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Burple - example on page 1.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

We did a test spray-out of burple after work today. This color is amazing, like its almost living. It changes between so many hues and shades as your perspective changes. Sometimes its navy blue, then then its purple, then its like black in the shade... just ehen you thought the show was over it pops this brilliant blue under light!! I absolutely cannot wait to have it sprayed on the Avant!!
The mix called for about 6-7 colors (most of which i'd never guess went into Burple)
























Its impossible to get a feel for this color from these pics sorry.
Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Wholly crap. If that color looks like that in pictures, then it should look amazing on the car!


----------



## DAR381 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love love love the burple!!!


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Damn that color looks great... will u guys hurry up and get this thing painted already!! Also I hope you make it out to some shows this season, love to see this baby in person :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Wholly crap. If that color looks like that in pictures, then it should look amazing on the car!


Thanks! This color is impossible to describe in words.



DAR381 said:


> Love love love the burple!!!


Me too, Can't wait to cover the entire car with it:thumbup:



drumonay said:


> Damn that color looks great... will u guys hurry up and get this thing painted already!! Also I hope you make it out to some shows this season, love to see this baby in person :thumbup:


Thank you so much. I know this thing seems to be dragging on and on but only work on it a few hours after work a couple days a week and usually Saturday. We definitely plan to make some shows this year but i'm not sure which yet. As far as seeing it in person, feel free to drop by the shop the next time you're in Indiana:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Thanks! This color is impossible to describe in words.
> 
> 
> Looks like a more purple sparkly version of santorin?
> ...


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Mk2Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! This color is impossible to describe in words.
> ...


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Those rear quarters are just so so good.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Is your build up on Fourtitude? I'd like to see it My rear bumper is stock - all I can say is my body guy (Sam) is an effing magician - He has modified stuff on my car on nearly every panel and the results have been WAY better than I ever expected. I'll see if I can get him to post up the procedure for the modification for ya.


No, I had started the project last year and just lost interest when I got a motorcycle. Now that it is almost spring, I have been eager to get it done. It will be a slow build so I want to wait until it is nearly completed before I start a build thread. I am just going one step further and shaving the handles and trunk lid too. Soooo smooth, love it man, keep up the good work and an eye out for my thread sometime in the next couple months....


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Picked up a new (to me) Golf III for those lonely nights without my Avant. Put a new clutch and rear main in on Saturday - with a little more TLC it will be a great little car. After I got it up and running I found out the odometer reads 44K - Thats right, no 1 in front of that 44:thumbup:









Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Owwdi (Mar 2, 2012)

Cute Golf...brilliant DD...
Have you decided on wheels for the avant?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks I have a buddy from Detroit rock city that's donating his S4 wheels


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

The creator of the Avant project Sam McClead.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Will he come do mine next!? I need help!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I can tell you he has a true passion for his work and he'd be all about it but you'll have to get in line because there are a few cars ahead of ya

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Well I can tell you he has a true passion for his work and he'd be all about it but you'll have to get in line because there are a few cars ahead of ya
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


 Damn Haha is he cheap?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Damn Haha is he cheap?


 I'm not sure you can use the word "cheap" for any stage of this build You get what you pay for basically and Sam is extremely talented. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

where are his arms in that pic? haha if he doesn't have any, then he has crazy talent. 

Sweet avant though. I just got done all the fob work on my engine bay for my avant. Exterior bits will come as soon as possible.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is an HDR that my girl edited for me. ic:  










More HDR fun:beer:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

thats a pretty bad ass pic ..


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't get enough of those body lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> thats a pretty bad ass pic ..


 Thanks Photog is a hobby of mine. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Coopa - I'm pretty stoked with the results too - Sam is a genius

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

How is this project going? I've been following this thread for a while and I love the work put into it and the way it's coming out. I'm in the same boat at the moment so I know how difficult and time consuming it is.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> How is this project going? I've been following this thread for a while and I love the work put into it and the way it's coming out. I'm in the same boat at the moment so I know how difficult and time consuming it is.


Thanks for the compliments. We are still working on the avant regularly but the work we are doing is so detailed that its impossible to see in pictures. We have been sanding for what seems to be an eternity to make sure everything is perfect before we final prime. I'm happy to say we are nearing the end of it finally and final prime is set for Saturday. I'll post some new pictures as soon as we have another big change worthy of adding to the thread:beer: I also just looked over your thread and yours is looking great! I like the way you approached the widebody - an entirely different look than we did with mine - Great color choices too:thumbup: I'll keep an eye on your progress - quite interested to see the end result:beer:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Thanks for the compliments. We are still working on the avant regularly but the work we are doing is so detailed that its impossible to see in pictures. We have been sanding for what seems to be an eternity to make sure everything is perfect before we final prime. I'm happy to say we are nearing the end of it finally and final prime is set for Saturday. I'll post some new pictures as soon as we have another big change worthy of adding to the thread:beer: I also just looked over your thread and yours is looking great! I like the way you approached the widebody - an entirely different look than we did with mine - Great color choices too:thumbup: I'll keep an eye on your progress - quite interested to see the end result:beer:


Thank you man. I know how you feel about the minor details that takes forever. My car has been in the shop for almost a year now we are still going to paint it a cheap grey before the final color to make sure we fix all the minor problems. Sometimes glossy paint is more revealing than primer and helps you see those minor flaws. Hopefully by the end of the week the rear bumper is done and we can adjust the intercooler pipings and add the mesh to the bumpers and grille.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> thats a pretty bad ass pic ..


yes.. :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

All taped up and ready for final prime in the am:beer:

























Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hurry!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes! Must go faster! :laugh:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking great. You're getting there quicker than me


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hurry!


 I believe you're not more than a couple hours from here... feel free to come help expedite the project

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Yes! Must go faster! :laugh:


 IDK where you're at but you too can refer to the above:thumbup:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

What part of Indiana? I'd come help if it would expedite the process :beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> IDK where you're at but you too can refer to the above:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


 Were I not in the UK and busy fitting a roll cage to my own A4 I may well have done 

Every time this thread pops back up I click in hope of seeing it painted that amazing colour, but I'm sure you're even more keen to see it than the rest of us :beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Near South Bend. A little town called Osceola is where the car is. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I believe you're not more than a couple hours from here... feel free to come help expedite the project
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


 GAH! I don't have the gas money to make it there. When I do I will visit, and possibly touch your car :what:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Near South Bend. A little town called Osceola is where the car is.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


 I was hoping it was going to be closer to southern Indiana. Bummer.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Lmao - sure thing

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Were I not in the UK and busy fitting a roll cage to my own A4 I may well have done
> 
> Every time this thread pops back up I click in hope of seeing it painted that amazing colour, but I'm sure you're even more keen to see it than the rest of us :beer:


 Damn, I wish I were in the UK... also like to see that cage come together - thats on the list for the Avant next.:beer:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I was hoping it was going to be closer to southern Indiana. Bummer.


 Sorry to yet again disappoint everyone following my thread

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the Avant is all primed now! :beer::beer::beer:









































Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

What are you doing about the wheel wells? We are thinking about getting some extra pairs and plastic weld them together.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> What are you doing about the wheel wells? We are thinking about getting some extra pairs and plastic weld them together.


 Apparently a well known trick amongst mini-truckers is you can buy liners from tractor supply co. And custom fit them. This is what Sam keeps reassuring me anyhow... I know he will pull something off as he always does:beer:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Apparently a well known trick amongst mini-truckers is you can buy liners from tractor supply co. And custom fit them. This is what Sam keeps reassuring me anyhow... I know he will pull something off as he always does:beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


 Unfortunately these kind of supplies are nowhere to be found in Albania so we have to figure out strange ways to do things.


----------



## bmorunning (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh my, sick build brother.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

bmorunning said:


> Oh my, sick build brother.


 Thanks man - I appreciate it:thumbup:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Got all the paper and tape off the Avant tonight. Now its back to sanding...


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

We've nearly sanded the car entirely (again) with 320 and it's looking so clean and smooth:thumbup: I actually heard Sam say the word "paint" tonight and it got me unbelievably hyped!! If all goes well, the plan is to shoot the roof and jambs over the weekend. Heres a shot from tonight - soooooo smooth










Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you going to pull the front seats?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Are you going to pull the front seats?


 I will when I do the interior.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks so dope dude 
keep up the good work and hope to see some color updates by monday haha


----------



## vag_tastic! (Apr 15, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> hey where are you in Indiana?


I'll tag along! Avants need to stick together. 

Also have seen the car in person. It is sooooo nice...... :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

vag_tastic! said:


> I'll tag along! Avants need to stick together.
> 
> Also have seen the car in person. It is sooooo nice...... :beer:


Why did you quote me?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok as promised the Avant finally has some color on it! We shot the roof with the blackest black out there then covered it with three coats of show clear. The roof looks like glass - its gorgeous! 

































More work this week - body color scheduled for next weekend if not sooner. Thanks for all of the compliments too guys

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought the graffiti was a cool idea but I'm glad it's black instead

:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I thought the graffiti was a cool idea but I'm glad it's black instead
> 
> :thumbup:


LOL - I seriously considered it but its one of those things you'll either love or despise and i wasn't willing to risk that after all the time we spent on the body


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow that looks like an oil slick! Has it been polished already to get it that flat?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Wow that looks like an oil slick! Has it been polished already to get it that flat?


Thats the clear still wet. Still three phases of wet sanding after that but not until we get the rest of the car shot.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Another question about Ur widebody, did u actually add sheet metal? Or just re shape the existing arches?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Another question about Ur widebody, did u actually add sheet metal? Or just re shape the existing arches?


We pulled existing metal and added metal where there was just not enough stretch. We added most to the front vents and the rear doors.


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

That roof looks like mirror. After the wet sanding an polishing it will look amazing. Can't wait to see the rest of the car.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> That roof looks like mirror. After the wet sanding an polishing it will look amazing. Can't wait to see the rest of the car.


Thanks man, I'm AMPED!!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> Looking great. You're getting there quicker than me


FAIL:facepalm:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> FAIL:facepalm:


well ur getting there quicker then me :banghead:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Chop top? Should we do this before we paint?:screwy:








Has anyone seen a chopped Avant before? Google search = zero results:sly:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Chop top? Should we do this before we paint?:screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a b5 not a rat rod! :sly:

What are your plans for a front bumper btw? It'd be really cool seeing a stock a4 bumper converted for wide body. I've never seen one done before. Although if I had this project I'd probably get an rs4 bumper.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol - I expected this response. Just an idea - i still think it would look cool. As for the bumper we reshaped the existing bumper to match up to the flaring. Im not a huge fan of the vents on the RS4 bumper - I think it would be too much with the vents we put on the back of the front fenders. Thanks for the input:beer: 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm.. Sam as in... use to live in PA and had a doored s10?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Lol - I expected this response. Just an idea - i still think it would look cool. As for the bumper we reshaped the existing bumper to match up to the flaring. Im not a huge fan of the vents on the RS4 bumper - I think it would be too much with the vents we put on the back of the front fenders. Thanks for the input:beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Do the chop haha always thought a slight chop would look really well on an avant


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ThatA4T said:


> Do the chop haha always thought a slight chop would look really well on an avant


x2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> It's a b5 not a rat rod! :sly:
> 
> What are your plans for a front bumper btw? It'd be really cool seeing a stock a4 bumper converted for wide body. I've never seen one done before. Although if I had this project I'd probably get an rs4 bumper.


I actually found this picture years ago, so old that it is labeled RS4-1 in my Audi folder.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ That actually looks reaaally good :thumbup:


besides the hood pins of course and the vinyl


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I actually found this picture years ago, so old that it is labeled RS4-1 in my Audi folder.


 This is basically what mine will look like minus the headlight washer caps (deleted). I like it - looks clean


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

id probs do an s4 front


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Chop top? Should we do this before we paint?:screwy:
> 
> Has anyone seen a chopped Avant before? Google search = zero results:sly:


 How would you deal with the tempered glass? 

A couple of inches would be subtle enough to make people notice, but not realise why, but it seems like a huge amount of work to deal with everything else associated with it.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> How would you deal with the tempered glass?
> 
> A couple of inches would be subtle enough to make people notice, but not realise why, but it seems like a huge amount of work to deal with everything else associated with it.


 Well to tell you the truth I hadn't thought it through that far really. I'm sure we could find a local shop to cut the glass for it. It would be a lot of work but like you said a subtle chop would be just enough to be noticed by fellow enthusiast's. It's not something we are going to tackle right now but the Avant will be back in the shop this winter for some engine "work" Just an idea we were tossin' around. 

How's your cage coming BTW?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not touched it for a couple of weeks tbh - too much else on. Hoping to get the seat mounts in this weekend though, then I can fit the door bars next week and then it'll be time for paint


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chop the top. Its gonna look sick….I know this isn't a B5 or Avant but its about as long as an avant.


----------



## bshusted (Sep 8, 2011)

I know I'm going to sound like an old man here, but don't chop it. It will be a TON of work to make everything fit right. In the end the only people able to appreciate your work are those with a very keen eye. Finally, there will be less headroom, making it a less pleasant place to be.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

^ I bet hes not building this car for other peoples pleasure, Its up to the person building, Do what makes you happy. If its worth it to say youre the first person to do a chop top on an Avant, or better yet, a B5. Do it. I support that decision. I tihnk itd look kickass man.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Chop the top. Its gonna look sick….I know this isn't a B5 or Avant but its about as long as an avant.


 OMG... This thing is BA - Can you imagine the looks you'd get driving this around!? I love it!:beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

bshusted said:


> I know I'm going to sound like an old man here, but don't chop it. It will be a TON of work to make everything fit right. In the end the only people able to appreciate your work are those with a very keen eye. Finally, there will be less headroom, making it a less pleasant place to be.


 LOL - Not at all. It would be a ton of work I know and the fact that only enthusiasts would be able to recognize it makes it that much more appealing to me As for the headroom... meh - I'm not all that tall and it would only be a slight chop - thanks for chiming in:beer: 



Tylerp said:


> ^ I bet hes not building this car for other peoples pleasure, Its up to the person building, Do what makes you happy. If its worth it to say youre the first person to do a chop top on an Avant, or better yet, a B5. Do it. I support that decision. I tihnk itd look kickass man.


 Thanks bud - Maybe when it comes back into the shop this winter for engine work I'll convince Sam we should cut her down a bit


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always told myself that if my avant is in a really bad accident, the roof would get chopped 2.5/3 inches and ragtopped  Different seats could take of the headroom issue. I feel like getting the glass to fit would be a pain though. 

I love me a good volksrod.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

**** a chop top turn it into a pickup


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I've always told myself that if my avant is in a really bad accident, the roof would get chopped 2.5/3 inches and ragtopped  Different seats could take of the headroom issue. I feel like getting the glass to fit would be a pain though.
> 
> I love me a good volksrod.


 That's the spirit Coopa!!:laugh: 



aledelic42 said:


> **** a chop top turn it into a pickup


 So you're proposing an Avant El Camino/Brat hybrid? I like it. I'll see if Sam can work some more magic 

Seriously though - We mixed the paint last night in preparation for Friday night:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate having to what until Saturday to see this painted….


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I hate having to what until Saturday to see this painted….


 Chris - You get back to your new baby girl - These silly cars will still be here tomorrow


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I hate having to what until Saturday to see this painted….


 x2. Half tempted to drive to the 5 hours to see this in person lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Chris - You get back to your new baby girl - These silly cars will still be here tomorrow


 ha she is sleeping right now!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> x2. Half tempted to drive to the 5 hours to see this in person lol


 LOL - Come on down - Bring food


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

This I can't wait to see. Love the color. Smurfy  



Mk2Reverie said:


> That's the spirit Coopa!!:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Mk2Reverie said:


> LOL - Come on down - Bring food


 Lol don't tempt me, especially since my semester ends after next week :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> So you're proposing an Avant El Camino/Brat hybrid? I like it. I'll see if Sam can work some more magic


 yes! I think a b5 caddy would be sweet looking


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> yes! I think a b5 caddy would be sweet looking


 LMAO - I was playin' but that looks ridiculous! I'm not sure I could ever summon the strength to actually cut one apart tho 

*Sam said we can do NP:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Going out on a limb here, sam must be a lunatic :laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Going out on a limb here, sam must be a lunatic :laugh:


 LOL - You have no idea!:snowcool:


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

me neither lol 











Mk2Reverie said:


> LMAO - I was playin' but that looks ridiculous! I'm not sure I could ever summon the strength to actually cut one apart tho
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam said we can do NP:laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Good lord!!! What happened?!


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

To be honest, i dig the Rag top idea, from over the front seats to the cargo area.... I even think a button down setup would be titties. Or one of those panoramic roofs... Something different.


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Good lord!!! What happened?!


 People kept hitting me when I was parked so I parted what i could and then cut up. 
Funny thing is this is the second one I've done this to.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

jrodmk2 said:


> People kept hitting me when I was parked so I parted what i could and then cut up.
> Funny thing is this is the second one I've done this to.


 Dude - That looks gnarly:sly:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Burple.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

More!!!!opcorn:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

OOF. 

Are you going to paint the jams with the doors on over the top of the bolts like oem? If I ever repaint I will be that detail oriented lol


----------



## mk2painter (Jan 24, 2012)

We will probably end up painting the bolts but not in I like there to be paint under them. But we will see how it goes. we are finally about to clear the jambs that is just the first coat of base.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my. That color plus the bodywork is gonna be something else. HURRY the hell up.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That looks fabulous!


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Amazing color. I love it.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

So we stayed at the shop until about 2:30 and got all the jambs based and cleared. I couldn't be happier with this color choice - these pictures do it no justice at all. 










































The first four pics are base only - The last one shows it with clear on it. Back to the shop this afternoon to rehang the doors, fine tune some exterior panels and prep for exterior paint:beer: 

Thanks again for all the support and advise guys


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So how is sowo looking for you?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So how is sowo looking for you?


 Depends on progress I guess. The entire interior is still apart and has to be sorted out. When/where is it?


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Depends on progress I guess. The entire interior is still apart and has to be sorted out. When/where is it?


 Any plans for the interior or stock for now?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> Any plans for the interior or stock for now?


 The interior will definitely be custom as well - I just have not really had much time to decide what i want yet :laugh: I have a feeling I'll be rollin it as is for a bit - We need a break after 9 months of body work:beer:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mk2Reverie said:


> The interior will definitely be custom as well - I just have not really had much time to decide what i want yet :laugh: I have a feeling I'll be rollin it as is for a bit - We need a break after 9 months of body work:beer:


 I'm thinking of doing my interior very soon before the final paint. I'm not getting to enjoy the car at all. Mine was in for 1 year as well and now that I can drive it my vacuum pump messed up and I can't lock the car so I can't park it anywhere if I'm not there. And the best part is that when we switched the door we forgot to change the locks so my keys don't work lol.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> I'm thinking of doing my interior very soon before the final paint. I'm not getting to enjoy the car at all. Mine was in for 1 year as well and now that I can drive it my vacuum pump messed up and I can't lock the car so I can't park it anywhere if I'm not there. And the best part is that when we switched the door we forgot to change the locks so my keys don't work lol.


 Bummer - that stinks man:banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Depends on progress I guess. The entire interior is still apart and has to be sorted out. When/where is it?


 may 20th in georgia


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the color. I bet its gonna pop so hard (no pun intended) in the sun.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Chris - the color flips a multitude of colors under different lighting. I wish the camera would pick it up but it just cant capture it This one ya just have to see in person.
Sent from my Zach Morris phone.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Got the doors hung today and mocked up the bumpers + headlights. These aftermarket headlights are giving us some fits and I want to install either a really quality set of aftermarkets or a new set of OEM's - - - Lets hear some suggestions guys:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*OEM*


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> *OEM*


 Do you know a good source for OEM's or what year offered the best looking assemblies?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd suggest depo ecodes if you decide to go aftermarket. I have them and love em, especially for the price and how they look http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-01-AUDI-...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c64ef9402#ht_4326wt_1156


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Do you know a good source for OEM's or what year offered the best looking assemblies?


 Depo's or find some used ones. I know there is a set in the classifieds. All the facelift cars had the 1 pc headlights. Preface had 2 pc.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Depo's or find some used ones. I know there is a set in the classifieds. All the facelift cars had the 1 pc headlights. Preface had 2 pc.


 Thanks bud - I'll start searching:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I'd suggest depo ecodes if you decide to go aftermarket. I have them and love em, especially for the price and how they look http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-01-AUDI-...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c64ef9402#ht_4326wt_1156


 These are what I suggest also. There are 2 different types of chrome depos, D2 and H7. Make sure if you go depos you get the H7s


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plug-Play-D...-PROJECTOR-HEADLIGHT-/120895739375#vi-content 

These?


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mk2Reverie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plug-Play-D...-PROJECTOR-HEADLIGHT-/120895739375#vi-content
> 
> These?


 Those are the ones I got as well. I haven't put them on yet but I got them without the xenon kit and instead I got my own DDM 50w 6000K kit. I would suggest doing that as well. The 50w are supposed to be much brighter than the 35w kit that they have preinstalled.


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

I would get the Depos ASAP so you adjust the fitment before getting the car painted because you never know if the ones that you have now are exactly factory shaped. But I know the Depos are.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> I'd suggest depo ecodes if you decide to go aftermarket. I have them and love em, especially for the price and how they look http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-01-AUDI-...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c64ef9402#ht_4326wt_1156


 these + ddm hid's :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> I would get the Depos ASAP so you adjust the fitment before getting the car painted because you never know if the ones that you have now are exactly factory shaped. But I know the Depos are.


 LMAO - Yea, thats what I'm trying to do. Sam said theres 40+ hours of body work left after the mock up :banghead: I need the new lights for the fitment. Thanks Aliel:beer:


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

OEM


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Id do OEM, and see if you can darken the ambers to match the wheels and such, are you still doing them the GT3 Orange?


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

With a dark color like that, get the chrome depo's with ambers. (like these, but you can probably get them cheaper) Fitment is pretty good, but I did have some issues with proper alignment (both light body, and beam). I think the amber is better on a darker color, but it may depend on your side marker lights. If you've got amber there, you need to be consistent. If you have the clears, then it can go either way. 

Also an FYI: if you've got factory two piece lights, the signals have different wiring/connectors than those new ones will. 

Now hurry up and show me some complete pics! opcorn:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Tylerp said:


> Id do OEM, and see if you can darken the ambers to match the wheels and such, are you still doing them the GT3 Orange?


 I've looked into OEM lights and they are a little pricey... The depo's are looking like the ones I'll go with. The wheels are still being decided I don't believe they will be orange any longer - We discussed sanding the faces of the celebrations to the alloy and clearing them. 



Angrypanda said:


> With a dark color like that, get the chrome depo's with ambers. (like these, but you can probably get them cheaper) Fitment is pretty good, but I did have some issues with proper alignment (both light body, and beam). I think the amber is better on a darker color, but it may depend on your side marker lights. If you've got amber there, you need to be consistent. If you have the clears, then it can go either way.
> 
> Also an FYI: if you've got factory two piece lights, the signals have different wiring/connectors than those new ones will.
> 
> Now hurry up and show me some complete pics! opcorn:


 I really like the lights you recommended - I added them to my Ebay watch list We deleted the side markers from the car so that's a non-issue. I promise I'll post tons of completion pics when that day comes but this headlight issue is quite a set back. The front fenders will now need to be modified for better fitment:banghead:


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

May I suggest Sportiva Slim Digital HID's, they're 35w but I've never had an issue. The bulbs are engraved with "Sportiva" and they even have a warranty. I had 1 bulb go on my fog lights but my headlights I've had about 2 years no issues. Fog bulb was covered under warranty anyway. Best kit you can get for 65$ or less IMO


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need some wide wheels for this car. I don't know what your budget is (if its like mine its tiny :laugh but these are what I would do if I had a wide body: 









VIP modular 

















Rotiform wheels


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris - I really like all of those wheels - especially on the orange RS4. My budget is kinda skinny right now so wheels may come after all the the body work is completed. For right now I may just refinish the wheels I have and save for some dished wheels:beer:


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

I got my one piece projectors for 150 with the plugs, bulbs and everything. Thats cheaper than youd spend for new Depos, you can get used and sand and polish the scratches and rock chips out.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes! Can't wait to see this thing sprayed!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Yes! Can't wait to see this thing sprayed!


 That's further out now after mock up :banghead: Did you drop the S5? pics?opcorn:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> ...and save for some dished wheels:beer:


 I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...


 Just had to go there didn't ya....  

Will you buy them for me and ship them over here?:thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I went there  I want a set of those for the racecar soooo bad! 

I can ship some over but I doubt it'd be any cheaper than the officially imported ones...


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> That's further out now after mock up :banghead: Did you drop the S5? pics?opcorn:


 Yes sir we did.  been a busy weekend with my b day and all haven't had time to get pics up. Watch my thread for pics tonight around 10 or so when I get home from picking up my s4 bumper. :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

concave wheels are perfect for a widebody


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

so is it done yet?!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

alexandermjoyce said:


> so is it done yet?!


 No - Mocked up and found more work needed - :banghead::banghead:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> No - Mocked up and found more work needed - :banghead::banghead:


 Check my thread


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice on the lights guys. Just ordered these:thumbup: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19067287499...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4351wt_1196


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the lights guys. Just ordered these:thumbup:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19067287499...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4351wt_1196


 Great choice, can't wait to see the car finished! :thumbup:


----------



## Owwdi (Mar 2, 2012)

*semi-thread jack...*

One reason why Mk2Reverie's build is not yet completed: 
We spent a weekend installing ST coilovers & front control arms on my B5 S4: 
before: 








after:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stop slowing the process. :sly:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Owwdi said:


> One reason why Mk2Reverie's build is not yet completed:
> We spent a weekend installing ST coilovers & front control arms on my B5 S4:


 LOL - This was a lot of fun and I absolutely love this car - we had a blast:thumbup: 



thepirate said:


> Stop slowing the process. :sly:


 Sorry for the delay guys But... You will be happy to know all the door latches were reinstalled tonight! Sam continued to finalize the sanding on the rear bumper. The headlights were ordered this am and I hope to see them by Friday so we can resume work on the front end. We moved the car to another building this am and I cant believe the color change under different lighting - you can seriously walk down the side of it and watch the color change from black or dark navy to purple to blue to this electric blue that just pops out!! I'm dying to see a large panel like the hood sprayed burple:snowcool:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I'm dying to see a large panel like the hood sprayed burple:snowcool:


 Yeah so is everyone else on vortex!


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> yeah so is everyone else on vortex!


 x10000000000000


----------



## Owwdi (Mar 2, 2012)

You're all vultures! 
Circling above and demanding visual/artistic/emotional pleasure at Mk2Reverie's expense of time, sweat & cash money. 
Count me in--it's what friends are for! :laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Owwdi said:


> You're all vultures!
> Circling above and demanding visual/artistic/emotional pleasure at Mk2Reverie's expense of time, sweat & cash money.
> Count me in--it's what friends are for! :laugh:


 OMG - Hilarious:laugh: Owwdi you can come home and help me wet sand!!:beer:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

The bumper would look way better IMO if the little lower valance uprights that divide each of the 3 main sections of vents were cut out to match the main bumper cover...so you would only have 2 main dividing uprights in the valance to match the upper grill sections, if that makes sense??


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^yes! why doesn't anybody do that? never made sense to me...


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I was gonna chop them out of mine but I just painted them black after I got it color matched


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

It really stands out in any color other than black, I was afraid to chop them out incase the centre section would be all wobbly ,and get all warped like they tend to. Could always brace it up inside with a strip.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah I think it looks weird. like if you'd color match the lower bumper grilles..


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> yeah I think it looks weird. like if you'd color match the lower bumper grilles..


 Ughhhh, have seen it done , some folks have wierd taste


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

@ Mk2Reverie - I just got an RS4 rear hatch spoiler today that I bought off a guy in Germany. Decent guy and he still has the complete interior from it, it's on German eBay and he speaks English. Just to let you know ....but I'd say you might have something more special planned.let me know if you want the email.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

turboSlap said:


> The bumper would look way better IMO if the little lower valance uprights that divide each of the 3 main sections of vents were cut out to match the main bumper cover...so you would only have 2 main dividing uprights in the valance to match the upper grill sections, if that makes sense??


I mentioned this to Sam yesterday and I think we are going to play with the idea. Rather than cut out the uprights though, we talked about spraying them trim black then they just wont stand out as much and the bumper will retain its rigidity. Thanks for the recommendation - I think aledelic42 mentioned this on Instagram the other day too.:beer:



turboSlap said:


> @ Mk2Reverie - I just got an RS4 rear hatch spoiler today that I bought off a guy in Germany. Decent guy and he still has the complete interior from it, it's on German eBay and he speaks English. Just to let you know ....but I'd say you might have something more special planned.let me know if you want the email.


Sure, you could PM me his Email and I'll see what he's got left. I'd also like to see some pics of the spoiler you got from him when you get it. Good lookin' out:thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Rather than cut out the uprights though, we talked about spraying them trim black then they just wont stand out as much and the bumper will retain its rigidity.


:thumbup: Thats what I'm doing with mine


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

When are the headlights coming?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> When are the headlights coming?


They shipped from CA yesterday - I'm really hoping to have them for the weekend but...


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Sure, you could PM me his Email and I'll see what he's got left. I'd also like to see some pics of the spoiler you got from him when you get it. Good lookin' out:thumbup:


ill send it to you now and ill post up some spoiler pics in a little bit


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to respray my car black after seeing the depth of black as opposed to silver


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

turboSlap said:


> I want to respray my car black after seeing the depth of black as opposed to silver


I want to see this on your car!! Looks sweet - Nice pick-up bud!


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

I think we're due for an update. Did you get the headlights yet?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> I think we're due for an update. Did you get the headlights yet?


Sorry, I've been letting my thread lay low as there are no exciting updates lately. I did get the headlights and as of Friday they are fitted and the front fenders are being wet sanded and prepped for paint. While Sam has been fitting the lights, fenders and bumpers together I have wet sanded the res of the car 2x in preparation for paint. I figured everyone was tired of seeing pictures of primer so I've been loading those to instagram only. I'm really hoping to have pictures of a burple avant to post within two weeks max. :thumbup::thumbup:

















































^Sams answer to the lights not fitting properly:laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i feel as if this thread shows in depth why body shops are so damn slow


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's really bc shops just let **** set untouched. Ask me how I know. Lol


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> It's really bc shops just let **** set untouched. Ask me how I know. Lol


If I could work on this thing 8-10hrs a day... Trust me I would and it would have been done long ago. However, that's just not in the cards for me right now



Lazer Viking said:


> i feel as if this thread shows in depth why body shops are so damn slow


Soon she will be done. I promise:wave:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

So far it is looking great man.

As far as body shops go I can see how they sometimes work slow but the case with completely custom cars is that you really need the time. Sometimes after all this work you need a couple of days off to keep thinking and brainstorming and then get back to work with full force. People get tired from big projects like this as it is not the usual respray or color change.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> So far it is looking great man.
> 
> As far as body shops go I can see how they sometimes work slow but the case with completely custom cars is that you really need the time. Sometimes after all this work you need a couple of days off to keep thinking and brainstorming and then get back to work with full force. People get tired from big projects like this as it is not the usual respray or color change.


Spoken like someone who has taken on this beast of a job:laugh: Thanks Aliel:thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Aliel said:


> So far it is looking great man.
> 
> As far as body shops go I can see how they sometimes work slow but the case with completely custom cars is that you really need the time. Sometimes after all this work you need a couple of days off to keep thinking and brainstorming and then get back to work with full force. People get tired from big projects like this as it is not the usual respray or color change.


I completely agree :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

O.K. the moment we've all been waiting for... Took advantage of the long weekend and spent most of it at the shop. We got everything sprayed by around 11:00 pm Monday. Here's the results: 


























































































































































































Sorry for the poor quality pics - I will post better ones later I promise 
*Again these pics do the color no justice... 

Next step: Wet sanding...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

It turned out nice. A tad darker then I was imagining but looks good.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! Can't wait to see this thing back together and with quality pics in sunlight! I'm sure it really pops!


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

It looks amazing man. I love the color and I can imagine how amazing it will look in the sun. When are you going to wetsand and start putting it together?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Love the color. Will you be taking this to Waterfest or H20 this year?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> It turned out nice. A tad darker then I was imagining but looks good.


 Thanks. The original pics I posted were first thing in the morning and it looks like navy blue or black until the sun comes out, then... POW!! 



ThatA4T said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see this thing back together and with quality pics in sunlight! I'm sure it really pops!


 I'll post some pics I shot at lunch in the sun 



Aliel said:


> It looks amazing man. I love the color and I can imagine how amazing it will look in the sun. When are you going to wetsand and start putting it together?


 Thank you so much Wet sanding begins tonight. Its been baking in the sun all dayeace: 



crazexr7 said:


> Love the color. Will you be taking this to Waterfest or H20 this year?


 If I can have it ready I will be present in Chicago 









































^Contrast between the roof and body color.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> If I can have it ready I will be present in Chicago


 It would be really cool if you could make it to Euro Hanger at the end of June in Michigan. Of any of my SYL Meets I host in Chicago


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow that was worth waiting for! It looks amazing


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

looks nice but color looks like santorin not saying its bad just close to stock


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the rear fenders are my favorite :heart:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> looks nice but color looks like santorin not saying its bad just close to stock


 LOL - You would have to see it in person. It looks nothing like a stock color. It flips completely purple at times.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks unreal. Can't wait to see it all cleaned up and back together. Is this after wet sanding?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Looks unreal. Can't wait to see it all cleaned up and back together. Is this after wet sanding?


 No wet sanding or buffing yet - We only reinstalled the rear bumper and lenses. Put the hood back on too Oh, and debated wheel color the entire time LOL:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need something wide! annnnnd concaved! 

I'd do white on the wheels or maybe a light gunmetal?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

The roof is the deepest, darkest black you've ever seen so I'll need something to compliment that. I'm not opposed to gun metal:thumbup: Sam wants GT3 orange... :screwy:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't do orange…..hahaha 

Gunmetal or if you do black wheels make them matte with a gnarly lip :laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I may need you all to help me convince Sammy... :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I may need you all to help me convince Sammy... :laugh:






























Inspiration.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I also think you should bag it. You don't want to ruin those beautiful fenders!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I definitely want to bag it Chris. It's so expensive though... 

Those wheels you sent are so wicked!!! Thanks:beer:


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

Choose a color and get back to work  (Couldn't use your wheels because they were dirty):


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> Choose a color and get back to work  (Couldn't use your wheels because they were dirty):


 Thanks Aliel!!! This is awesome!!!:laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Your car is absolutely amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

StanTheCaddy said:


> Your car is absolutely amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thank you! I'm loving it as it all comes together.:heart: 

The fixed glass is being installed today:thumbup: 








New windshield - check.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Who can tell me what year A4 I'll need to order connectors from to hook up to the new Depo's? 
My connectors are entirely different:sly: Here is a pic of the back of the Depo - Thanks.


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken you need these:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES86/


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ray4624 said:


>


 good god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


>


 These are sick. 

I kind of like the baby blue on the wheel colors. Looks pretty good against the burple. You will also need facelift plugs for your headlights.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Who can tell me what year A4 I'll need to order connectors from to hook up to the new Depo's?
> My connectors are entirely different:sly: Here is a pic of the back of the Depo - Thanks.


 You can wire it yourself with connectors at advanced auto. Give me a sec I'll bring up the diy I used.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Here it is if you want to save your money instead of buying that harness: 



> OLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ector-Headlights-Conversion-on-a-Pre-Facelift 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/322061-B5-A4-headlight-upgrade-from-stock-to-HID


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

do the rotiforms i posted with baby blue centers on the black. that would look tits 

or maybe color matched centers to the burple


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

is that santorin blue or a custom color?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Here it is if you want to save your money instead of buying that harness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much. This will definitely come in handy:thumbup: 



ray4624 said:


> do the rotiforms i posted with baby blue centers on the black. that would look tits
> 
> or maybe color matched centers to the burple


 I absolutely love the Rotiforms and the with baby blue spokes.... That would be ridiculous! 



poopie said:


> is that santorin blue or a custom color?


 :laugh: You're the second person to say it looks like Santorin. I agree they look similar at times but the Burple flips so many other colors - The camera is just unable to capture them. When she's all put back together and cleaned up I'll shoot some HDR's and try to capture the blues, blacks and purples it flashes:wave:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> If I'm not mistaken you need these:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/ES86/


 *Ordered:thumbup:


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Those wheels are amazing. I would go with the A1 choice from that chart though. The Titanium/dark gun metal/whatever would still be plenty visible, without being distractingly bright. I like low key myself, instead of saying "LOOK AT ME!". 

(I'm running a set 17" of Anthracite OZs, and would recommend going just a tiny bit darker than mine)


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

all i can say is wow...major credit to you guys, car is showing all that effort now, but please dont go all rainbow on the wheels....stick with the OEM/black/gunmetal,those rotiforms would show off those bodylines real nice. again.....wow,how much you want for the rolling shell :laugh:


Mk2Reverie said:


> :laugh: You're the second person to say it looks like Santorin. I agree they look similar at times but the Burple flips so many other colors - The camera is just unable to capture them. When she's all put back together and cleaned up I'll shoot some HDR's and try to capture the blues, blacks and purples it flashes:wave:


 i dont think its like santorin ...more reminds me of the Mk2 gti color Helios blue metalic....we used to have an 8v small bumper 5 door in that color..just looked like a dark blue in the dull weather ,but on a bright day after a good clean that car looked all shades of blue/purple...like one of those blue bottle flies.............:heart:i used to wash it just so i could take it for a spin when i was a kid,i blame it all on that car


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe yours is more blue but that same purple pops in sunlight


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

turboSlap said:


> all i can say is wow...major credit to you guys, car is showing all that effort now, but please dont go all rainbow on the wheels....stick with the OEM/black/gunmetal,those rotiforms would show off those bodylines real nice. again.....wow,how much you want for the rolling shell :laugh:
> 
> i dont think its like santorin ...more reminds me of the Mk2 gti color Helios blue metalic....we used to have an 8v small bumper 5 door in that color..just looked like a dark blue in the dull weather ,but on a bright day after a good clean that car looked all shades of blue/purple...like one of those blue bottle flies.............:heart:i used to wash it just so i could take it for a spin when i was a kid,i blame it all on that car


 Thanks man - we are very happy with the way its all coming together. It's been a long road but seeing the car being put back together has made it all worthwhile. As for the wheel debate - I'm typically pretty subtle and not too flashy but I do think it would be fun to rock some GT3 orange wheels:laugh: I'm sure they will be satin black or gun metal in the end.... so don't sweat it too much. If we do by chance paint them a wild color it will only be the celebratrions - I will be buying some new wheels in time (Rotiforms most likely). 

How much for the shell you ask? I'm quite certain I would be executed by either Sam or my girl if I told them I was entertaining that idea:laugh: *It runs and drives BTW. Before we started the bodywork we did a ton of mechanical work to it - wheel bearings, brakes, timing belt and water pump, turbo, manifold, thermostat... 

I think it appears more blue because we shot it white prior to base color. Sam wanted it to flash a bright blue in the sun and that toned down the purple a bit. The burple is actually a custom color Sam mixed based off the original formula. We still have wet sanding and buffing to do and that again will change the color slightly - should lighten it up just a bit. I'll shoot more pics with my good camera once we wet sand and buff it. Thank's for all the compliments and feedback guys - much appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dude the car looks unreal.....and the bumpers came out so smooth....i think i just made up my mind about blending the lower valence to the rest of the bumper...looks awesome!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

blended front is titties. this is coming together so well. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> dude the car looks unreal.....and the bumpers came out so smooth....i think i just made up my mind about blending the lower valence to the rest of the bumper...looks awesome!!:beer::beer::beer:


Thanks I'm very happy with the way the bumpers turned out. It's getting there:beer:



CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> blended front is titties. this is coming together so well. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Coopa:wave:

Tonight's agenda:
-Wire the new headlights
-Wet sand:banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

While the front bumper looks awesome, I would be worried about accidentally bottoming out on something and cracking at the part where the 2 pieces are joined.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> While the front bumper looks awesome, I would be worried about accidentally bottoming out on something and cracking at the part where the 2 pieces are joined.


Gotta love your optimism:laugh: I guess time will tell how the cover will hold up. Sam hot lapped it last night and said it definitely scrubs at all four corners after the hood, lights and glass have been reinstalled so I've got to raise it back up a little:banghead:

Here are some shots from last nights progress:








































^Hood reflection (pre wet sand)










Thanks again for all the positive feedback and help along the way guys

Next up: Door handles and window regulators/glass will be reinstalled.


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

It's starting to shape up and it looks good. Can't wait to get mine back and fit the new headlights.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

good god she came out amazing! I havent been in here for a couple weeks so this was my first time seeing it since paint and wow  looks great and itll only look better as it comes together :thumbup:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i love that front bumper. so perfect can wait to see grills in it


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Next up: Door handles and window regulators/glass will be reinstalled.


Just Dukes of Hazard it...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hurry up and wash those wheels! :laugh:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

totally worth the wait


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Gotta love your optimism:laugh: I guess time will tell how the cover will hold up.


I'm sorry man didn't mean to be a downer. I would just be scuured on accidentally touching that beautiful bumper.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliel said:


> It's starting to shape up and it looks good. Can't wait to get mine back and fit the new headlights.


Thanks Aliel. I'm thrilled with the Depo's - they look so clean:thumbup:



drumonay said:


> good god she came out amazing! I havent been in here for a couple weeks so this was my first time seeing it since paint and wow  looks great and itll only look better as it comes together :thumbup:


Thanks man. I can't wait to get her back on the streets!



ray4624 said:


> i love that front bumper. so perfect can wait to see grills in it


We will probably shoot the grills trim black this weekend and have them back in real soon



meloman said:


> totally worth the wait


I agree Its been a long road but I can't walk past it without grinning now:laugh:



thepirate said:


> Hurry up and wash those wheels! :laugh:


Chris, I wasn't going to waste my time washing the wheels since you're mailing me some Rotiform's... Right?:sly:



NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm sorry man didn't mean to be a downer. I would just be scuured on accidentally touching that beautiful bumper.


No worries - It could turn out to be a real issue - I really hope not but... If so, I'll look into an RS4 cover:beer:



Angrypanda said:


> Just Dukes of Hazard it...


I would but I don't want to scratch my paint:laugh:


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

I keep coming back and looking at the pictures trying to reserve judgement for the final product, but that color just does nothing for me. 
I feel like you lose all the killer body lines you worked so hard to fabricate with the custom widebody.

Maybe it will brighten up with the glass installed and some different wheels?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Installed new summer shoes, removed old window tint glue and took some pics.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow looking fantastic. Color really shows in those pics :thumbup:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

great job on the paint :beer::beer::beer: 

opcorn:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Window regulators and glass installed tonight. Starting to look like a car again









Sent from my Zach Morris phone.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Goddamn that thing is hot as f*ck. What kind of grille are you going with? Seems to be the last thing you need to throw on.


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Bitchin


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Goddamn that thing is hot as f*ck. What kind of grille are you going with? Seems to be the last thing you need to throw on.


 Thanks man I'm loving it! The stock grille is going back in sprayed satin black for now. The B and C pillar trim along with the roof rails will be satin black as well. Roof, mirrors and possibly the wheels will be gloss black.


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)

Unreal! That colour is amazing! Looks outstanding man!


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice! Simply amazing.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Polished roof rails and matching mirror caps..... 

Just a thought


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaved roof rails imho


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

If youre going to keep those wheels, sand them down, paint them white, then tape one spoke off and paint them black. So one spoke is white. I think that would look badass on yourcar for some reason, just the way the front wheel looks on the picture above, looks good. If your going for different wheels, Then discard.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Shaved roof rails imho


 I need them to put my bike rack back on bud 



Tylerp said:


> If youre going to keep those wheels, sand them down, paint them white, then tape one spoke off and paint them black. So one spoke is white. I think that would look badass on yourcar for some reason, just the way the front wheel looks on the picture above, looks good. If your going for different wheels, Then discard.


 I hope to only have these wheels on short term so I'll not invest a ton of time into them. I think the PO drove them down some train tracks without tires on them :banghead: 

I dialed all the coils up one rung while I had the wheels/tires off - there was some slight noise from the right front when turning left. Here is a video of the car in motion


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dang looks so good rolling!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

reminds me so much off my old passat :heart: love the direction your taking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Installed new summer shoes, removed old window tint glue and took some pics.


 looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I drove the Avant home last night for the first time in ten months. Everything seems to be in order and it drove out well considering. I had to use a sheet of plywood as a buffer to get it back in my garage at home - the subframe wont clear the small step-up into the stall:banghead: We wet sanded with 3000 and the next step is buffing and polishing which should take place tomorrow night. I'm really hoping to at least have the exterior ready by Saturday - If so I'll be showing at Euro Hangar in Holland, Mi. Trying to put a few miles on it between now and Saturday to make sure she's ready for a two hour haul. Being so low has me concerned for the drive into Michigan as their roads tend to be a little rough. I hope to see some of you guys at the show (with or without my Avant).


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I drove the Avant home last night for the first time in ten months. Everything seems to be in order and it drove out well considering. I had to use a sheet of plywood as a buffer to get it back in my garage at home - the subframe wont clear the small step-up into the stall:banghead: We wet sanded with 3000 and the next step is buffing and polishing which should take place tomorrow night. I'm really hoping to at least have the exterior ready by Saturday - If so I'll be showing at Euro Hangar in Holland, Mi. Trying to put a few miles on it between now and Saturday to make sure she's ready for a two hour haul. Being so low has me concerned for the drive into Michigan as their roads tend to be a little rough. I hope to see some of you guys at the show (with or without my Avant).


 I wish I were going to Euro Hangar still :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bag it.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Bag it.


*Next project eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Installed new summer shoes, removed old window tint glue and took some pics.


Mean. The paint definitely came out great! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Saw your car, tried to find you but I have no idea what you look like


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well with your new job you should get a real phone and then download instagram….that way next time you know what Jeff looks like :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Well with your new job you should get a real phone and then download instagram….that way next time you know what Jeff looks like :laugh:


I was about to say that actually Chris :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Well with your new job you should get a real phone and then download instagram….that way next time you know what Jeff looks like :laugh:


 I hate chu. lol


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Saw your car, tried to find you but I have no idea what you look like


LOL - Man that sux - I would have liked to have met you... 



thepirate said:


> Well with your new job you should get a real phone and then download instagram….that way next time you know what Jeff looks like :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

A few shots of the Avant's (and my) first show Euro Hangar 2012:thumbup:


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Your car is INSANE. I love it.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*Some shots from Euro Hangar*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flatplanet/sets/72157630379736194/


ic::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> LOL - Man that sux - I would have liked to have met you...


Yeah oh well, car was looking good. I especially liked the stripped out racekor interior lol


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yeah oh well, car was looking good. I especially liked the stripped out racekor interior lol


Work in progress, my friend


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good! That black b5 S4 on CCWs (?) looks awesome. Need more photos.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Looks so good! That black b5 S4 on CCWs (?) looks awesome. Need more photos.


That's the only one I got


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

car is looking classy, seriously need to get an exhaust to finish the look.....its flawless man. id be afraid to bring that out with a perfect paint job like that. 

whos car is this vvvvv and any links to it?
http://flic.kr/p/cphMyQ


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

:beer::beer: great work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

turboSlap said:


> car is looking classy, seriously need to get an exhaust to finish the look.....its flawless man. id be afraid to bring that out with a perfect paint job like that.
> 
> whos car is this vvvvv and any links to it?
> http://flic.kr/p/cphMyQ


Yea, I definitely need some exhaust - we were planning to make a custom tip for it. Thanks for the compliments man, I'm really happy with it

That engine was in this car:








IDK who's it is though


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

That car belongs to a guy on Audizine.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Took the Avant out for a cruise last night and stopped for some ic: 









Anyone know who makes the best wiper delete? I've found a few (mostly on Ebay) and I'm not terribly impressed with the quality. Any input is much appreciated:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome picture! :thumbup:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Do it your self. It didn't take me more than 15 minutes to do my wiper delete.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I have not been on here recently - too consumed with Instagram but here's what the Avant currently looks like.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love the wheel color!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I deleted my Instagram, got injured at work, and sort of disappeared from on here for a while. Your car looks awesome though man! I'm completely jealous of your body work and paint.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys It's a blast to roll around in. I think most people think its a Subie - not a big Euro scene around these parts Wrek, I hope your injuries heal and you get your instagram running again soon:beer:

Sent from my Zach Morris phone.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> I deleted my Instagram, got injured at work, and sort of disappeared from on here for a while. Your car looks awesome though man! I'm completely jealous of your body work and paint.


Dude sorry to hear this. Get back on IG! haha


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn...amazing paint. I'm guessing it's a custom color? What was done to make this color exactly?

And what wheels are those? Are they 18" RS4's?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Pleeeeease do an oem mercedes wheel. Alphards would look so perfect on this! 

Looks good as always dude :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The car turned out amazing. I dont get around much anymore, but glad I caught an update on this. :thumbup:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

dope


----------

